# Looking for balloon sander



## tony426_hemi (Aug 6, 2008)

I used to work for an oak furniture shop and we had balloon sanders that were homemade. They had a cloth balloon with a valve stem that you slid a sandpaper sleeve over and inflated. So far, everywhere I've checked I've been unable to find the pieces I need to build one. The onlything I find are old used ones with no balloons or paper(only the base, motor, and shaft). If anyone knows where I could find the balloons and sanding sleeves, It would help me out alot....Thank you


----------



## tony426_hemi (Aug 6, 2008)

After a little more looking, I was able to awnser my own question. For anyone else looking for a "balloon sander" or pneumatic drum sander as they they are also called. Check out toolmastersllc.com ....Thank you


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

A couple days ago I saw a "How's It Made" episode where they used it to sand Cricket bats.Looked fun.


----------



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

Never had much luck sanding balloons.



Sorry, couldn't resist :laughing:


----------

